# Reddit post worth your read



## EnergyFX (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not trying to divert TPU traffic over to reddit by any means, but I saw this question up on the front page there and immediately thought of you guys.

As a former member of the TPU folding team I found the confirmation of the thread quite rewarding.  Keep up the good work folks!  You're making a difference!

http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/r93i6/has_foldinghome_really_accomplished_anything/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 23, 2012)

I still have it in a tab for once I'm done studying.


----------

